# Umrichter und Netzdrossel



## lefrog (11 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hatte eben ein längeres, interessantes Gespräch mit der Fa.Stöber. Wir setzen von denen die MDS Servoregler und die FAS Frequenzumrichter ein. 
Bei meinem speziellen Fall haben wir nun mehr 7 MDS Servoregler (1kW) und 10 FAS Frequenzumrichter (0,75kW). Ich rief den Hersteller wegen meinen Bedenken bei der NOT-AUS-Abschaltung an. Meine Idee war es, alle Umrichter über ein einziges (...eigentlich zwei, wegen der Redundanz) Netzschütze abzuschalten. Der nette Techniker meinte das dieses nicht möglich sei, da bei dem Einschalten je Umrichter bis zu 200A Ladespitzenstrom fließen könnten. Nach Adam Rießling währen das bei 17 Umrichter bis zu 3400 Spitzenstrom. Er empfohl mir die Schütze/Umrichter "der Reihe nach" zuzuschalten, um den Spitzenladestrom in Grenzen zu halten. 
Meine Idee, den Einsatz einer Netzdrossel je Umrichter, hielt er für nicht praktikabel und ging nicht weiter darauf ein. Was haltet Ihr davon? Je Umrichter eine kleine Netzdrossel - machbar? praktikabel? unsinn?

Mein Schaltschrank ist nun eh zu klein, da ich zusätzlich für 17 Umrichter 34 Netzschütze unterbringen muss... Auch das PnozMulti musste erweitert werden... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2006)

Hallo,

das sequentielle Einschalten der Umrichter halte ich für sinnvoll / notwendig.

Beim Einschalten aller Umri gleichzeitig kann es zu verschiedenen Problemen kommen, speziell bei kurzen Kabelwegen bis zum Versorgungstrafo.
(Niedrige Induktivität)

Zu den netzdrosseln:
Die werden auch nicht weniger Platz brauchen als ein Schütz, oder ?


----------



## lefrog (12 April 2006)

Hallo!

Sicherlich benötigen die zusätzlichen Platz - die Schütze müssen ja auch wegen der Sicherheitskategorie 4 zwingend Redundanz eingebaut werden. 

Die Frage war nur, ob und in wie fern zusätzliche Netzdrosseln für die Lebensdauer der Schützkontakte, der Umrichter und sonstigen Geräte vorteilhaft wären...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Falcon4 (12 April 2006)

Netzdrosseln sollen meines Wissens nur auf den Umrichter abgestimmt verbaut werden.
Mit Stöber hatte ich bisher nur einmal zu tun gehabt. Daher weiß ich da nicht viel weiter wie das bei denen gehandhabt wird.
Allerdings würde ich die ANlage in gewisse logische Teile aufteilen und dann diese Teile nacheinander an Netzspannung legen. so nach dem Moto Antrieb 1-4 5-10 sec. pause dann antriebe 5-10 zuschalten und soweiter.
Aber Netzdrosseln würde ich immer generell immer einbauen je nachdem an welchen Einsatzort die Anlage steht auch noch Filter.


----------



## HDD (12 April 2006)

Hi,
SEW schreib hier zu:
Hauptzweck der Netzdrossel ist die Reduzierung der hohen Spitzenströme (Netzoberschwingungen) die durch die Kommutierung der Eingangsdioden im Frequenzumrichter entstehen  ( Begriff Kommutierungsdrossel)
.Netzdrosseln sind auf den Nenneingangsstrom des Umrichters anzupassen.
Netzdroseln sollten jedem Umrichter einzeln zugeordnet werden ,um die Umrichter gegenseitig zu entkoppeln.
Netzdrosseln verbessern auch den Überspannungsschutz der Umrichter.Die Impedanz der Drosseln bildet mit den übrigen Impedanzen einen Spannungsteiler für Überspannungen. Beim anstieg der Überspannung wird durch die stromanstiegbegrenzende Eigenschaft der Induktivität  im noch ungesättigten Zustand die  Wirkung der Schutzelemente im Frquenzumrichter (Varistoren, Gasableiter, Kondensatoren ) erhöht.
Also währe es hier wichtig zuwissen wie Stark der Einschaltstrom begrenzt wird um weiter Planen zukönnen.
Aber die Idee mit dem Verzögerten einschalten sollte doch machbar sein hast Du noch ein paar SPS Ausgänge frei?

HDD


----------



## lefrog (12 April 2006)

Hallo!

Bitte bedenkt dabei das das mit einfachen SPS-Ausgängen nicht machbar ist. Da diese Schütze auf Grund der Sicherheitskategorie 4 die Lastspannung im Not-Aus Fall von den Umrichtern nehmen, kann ich dieses nicht mit den SPS-Ausgängen machen. Ich habe aber dem PnozMulti von Pilz, das da sowieso eingebaut ist, bei den 17 Umrichtern noch zusätzlich 8 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge verpasst, so dass ich die Umrichter in 2er Gruppen (und eine 3er Gruppe) zuschalten kann. Die Rückführkreise werden dann je Gruppe überwacht. Das PnozMulti erlaubt mir dann, da es auch noch über einen Buskoppler für Profibus an die Steuerung gekoppelt ist, das einschalten (Reseten) der einzelnen Not-Aus Pfade (Gruppen) aus der SPS ohne weiteren Verdrahtungsaufwand.

So mein Plan... machen? 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## waldy (14 April 2006)

Hi,
wenn ich verstehe Richtig , muss man an jede FU zwei Schutze einbauen lassen?
Und nicht zwei Schutzte für ganze 17 FU ?

"Nach Adam Rießling währen das bei 17 Umrichter bis zu 3400 A Spitzenstrom"- und was ist dann mit Zuleitung und Hauptschalter in Schrank und F1 Schmelzsicherungen?
Irgenwie muss man das alles passen zusammen.

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (14 April 2006)

Diese Ströme fließen wenn überhaupt (ich komme zwar noch nicht so ganz mit den 200A klar),
sehr sehr kurz, auf jeden Fall viel zu kurz, als das sie auf Sicherungen oder Verdrahtungsleitungen,
kurz bei Statischen Teilen einen Einfluss haben könnten.

Problem sind nur die Schütze, denn die befinden sich ja in dem Augenblick in deren einzigen kritischen Zustand,
nämlich im Schaltvorgang.

Abgesehen davon schalten so ziemlich alle Sicherungen ohne Probleme 5000A Kurzschlussstrom.

Mfg


----------



## waldy (14 April 2006)

HI,
"Diese Ströme fließen wenn überhaupt (ich komme zwar noch nicht so ganz mit den 200A klar),
sehr sehr kurz" - also, das ströme fleisen sehr sehr kurz- das weiss ich nicht, bei kurzschluss wahrscheinlich wirklich sehr Kurz.

Also, sehr Kurz wenn du hast eine FU.
Bei 17 Stuck- jede FU schaltet sich mit verschidene verzögerung.
einer nach 0,1 ms, andere nach 0,3 ms , dritte in 0,2 ms ( es kommt von Toleranz Elektromaterieal- Dioden, Transistoren, Kondecatoren u,s,w,)
Dann in durschnitt du hast schon Spitzteströme nicht kurzig- sonden mit bestimmte Raim - Zeit .
Dann kann schon was passieren.
Z.B. durschnitt flissende Strom 0,5 ms 100 A.
gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (14 April 2006)

Und das nennst du lang?
Vermutlich werden siche diese hohen Ströme im Bereich einer Periode bewegen,
also ca. 20ms.
Was sollten bei Bauteilen diesbezüglich für Toleranzen sein?
Ein Kondensator ist prinzipbedingt ungleaden ein Kurzschluss, Dioden (gut soll die eine bei 0,65 und die andere 0,8 V durchschalten), ich denke nicht das das bei 400V, und den besonders im unteren Bereich fast senkrecht
ansteigenden Sinus, einen ernsthaften Unterschied macht.

Die Größte (Zeitliche) Toleranz dürften dabei noch die Schütz haben.


----------



## waldy (14 April 2006)

Hi,
"Und das nennst du lang?"- ich habe doch als Beispil  gesagt, weil genau weiss ich auch nicht.
Also, mit eiunfachsten Worten- allgemeine Einschaltung und gleichzeitige Spitztestrome- das ist nur bei Ideale berechnung.
Praktisch jede FU hat eigene Zeit-Raum- wann beginnen fliessen Spitztestrome.

gruß waldy


----------



## lefrog (14 April 2006)

Hallo!

Zu den Einschaltspitzenströmen von bis zu 200A - sicherlich ist das ein sehr kurzer Impuls, aber bei dem Aufbau des Steuerschrankes in meiner Werkstatt, ich habe den Schaltschrank an einen 16A Leitungsschutzschalter B-Charakteristik angeschlossen (sicher nicht optimal, aber um die SPS Grundzuprogrammieren sicherlich ausreichend - ohne Belastung...) hat diese, sobald ich mehr als 4 Umrichter gleichzeitig eingeschaltet habe, immer zuverläßig ausgelößt. Das ist bei einem Ab- und erneuten Zuschalten sogar noch zuverläßiger aufgetreten. Die Begründung des Technikers des Herstellers waren Umladetröme in den Umrichtern bei bereits geladenen Kondensatoren. 

Die B-Leitungsschutzschalter lösen bei 48-80A Kurzschlussstrom aus. Wenn in nun von 50A "Kurzschlussstrom" für 4 Umrichter ausgehe, die die Sicherung auf Grund der wirklich kurzen Zeit auch "sieht", so gehe ich davon aus, dass es bei 17 Umrichtern über 200A sein werden, die eine Sicherung "sehen" würde. Sicherlich liegt der Stomfluß in der ersten Millisekunde nach dem Einschalten weit aus höher, aber ich denke das dieser, da er ja nun wirklich verdammt kurz fließt, nicht zu Grunde gelegt werden kann. Die Stromschienen, von denen die einzelnen Abgänge zu den Umrichter abgehen, habe ich für 200A ausgelegt. Die Zuleitung zu der Anlage sowie die Leitungen vor der Stromschiene und den Hauptschalter habe ich für 100A ausgelegt. Eine gesunde Reserve, wenn man bedenkt das die Gesamtanlage einen Anschlußwert von ca. 35kW aufweist (= ca. 50A). 

Nicht nur das da die 17 Umrichter dranhängen, auch drei Roboter der Fa.Kuka werden über den Schaltschrank versorgt. Auch für diese wird die Versorgungsschpannung über Schütze zugeschaltet. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Falcon4 (14 April 2006)

Also ich würde wie gesagt die Umrichter in quasi 4 Gruppen aufteilen ja nach Größe und Funktionseinheit. Danach für jede Gruppe einen Ausgang in der SPS zuordnen und dann wie folgt verdrahten SPS-Ausgang über PNOZ zur Netzschützgruppe. So kannst Du mit nur 3 zusätzlichen Freigabekontgakten am PNOZ die Umrichter zeitversetzt ans Netzlegen. So hast Du nämlich die Freigabe der Sicherheitsbaugruppe und die Freigabe der SPS die ja vom Pnoz wenn er auslöst zuverlässig weggeschaltet wir. . Vom Pnoz muss natürlich eine Meldung an die SPS gehen ich habe ausgelöst. Damit nach dem Reset die Umrichter wieder Zeitversetzt ans netz gehen. Ich halte das für eine praktikable Lösung.


----------



## HDD (14 April 2006)

Hi,
genau so wie es Falcon geschrieben hat würde ich es auch machen aber Du hast ja schon eine Lösung mit dem Pnotz . Und wenn Du bedenkst das erst bei 5 Fu gleichzeitig ein B 16 Automat auslöst dann ist das soviel nicht . Ein B-Automat löst erst bei dem 5 fachen Nennstrom innerhalb von < 1 sec aus ein C beim 10 fachen ein K beim 15 fachen . Auch die Belastung  der Sammel-Hauptschütze halte ich für handhabbar . Und eine  Anlage nach den Einschaltströmen zu dimensionieren halte ich für völlig überzogen  natürlich ist eine Reserve vorzusehen aber im Wirtschaftlichen bereich. Man legt eine Motorzuleitung ja auch nicht nach dem Einschaltstromfest.

HDD


----------



## MichaW (14 April 2006)

Bei der Sache mit den Netzdrosseln kann ich nur sagen, dass meines wissens nach jeder Umrichter eine Drossel bekommen sollte, ich hab jedenfalls noch nichts anderes gesehen.

Die Umrichter gruppenweise einzuschalten ist eine sinnvolle lösung, es müsste aber auch machbar sein alle Umrichter gleichzeitig einzuschalten.
Zum Beispiel hab ich schon einige Anlagen gesehen (bzw. Störungsbeseitigung durchgeführt) bei den 20 und mehr Umrichter zwischen 3 KW und 132 KW gleichzeitig ans Netz gehen (alle mit Drosseln), ohne das Sicherungen fliegen. Jeder Umrichter ist dazu je nach größe mit einen Motorschutzschalter bzw. NH-Sicherungen abgesichert. Die gesamte anlage kann über einen Lastschalter per hand abgeschaltet werden oder wenn der Not-Aus ausgelöst wird, wird über ein Hauptschütz direkt nach dem Hauptschalter alle Aktoren (Motoren, FU`s usw.) spannungslos geschalten.


----------



## MW (14 April 2006)

Der letzte Beitrag kommt von mir, war nur irgendwie nich angemeldet


----------

